# PVC pipe broken on Gas Furnace/AC unit



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

can you post a photo of the pipe?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish i could but I don't have a digital cam. I'll try to attach a diagram.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

what is the inside diameter of this pipe?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is the model of the condenser unit I have. The two holes at the bottom (one is red) is what I am talking about. The pvc pipe attached (not shown) is what has broken off. Tell me if the pic didn't show up and I'll try something else.


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

the gummy stuff is simply sealing the hole so air wont leak out. I believe that the red cap is sealing the secondary drain to your a/c coil. the other is the main drain that was broken.You need to get the main drain repaired or replace the evap coil. Some coils have multi drain hole for cased coils that can be flipped or drained from the left or right. these coils would have a many little red caps. the red caps are simply covering the unused holes. A quick fix you could chaulk off the broken hole and use the hole where the red cap is but will have sitting water in your coil and not recommended


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe I should post this in plumbing as well. What I really need to know is how to glue the two pieces of pvc back together. The piece that goes into the condenser coil was glued into the valve so getting that out is going to be a bi***. The easiest solution would be if I could just glue it back together at the break but I don't know what to use. Once it is glued, I could use sealing caulk to reinforce it.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Keyo77 said:


> ... What I really need to know is how to glue the two pieces of pvc back together...


To glue/cement two pieces of pvc together you need to use a primer/cleaner and then the pvc cement. If you can cut the broken piece back then you should be able to use a coupling and then add on from there.


----------



## TheFor (Oct 16, 2007)

I am assuming the broken pipe has no threads. But if it does you could use an EZout.
Otherwise, if careful, you could drill out the broken pipe and slowly increase the size of the drill until the broken pipe has been removed. I would caution hitting the broken pipe with a chisel due to possible breakage of the condensate pan. I wish I Could be there to do it my self. I would not try to glue the pipe back together unless there is enough room for a coupling otherwise you risk the pipe leaking when you least expect it.


----------

